# Maximowitz's siggy



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

A new one for Maximowitz....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2008)

Cripes, thats amazing Wurger!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh Cr*P!  One of the best that I've ever seen! Oustanding Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2008)

THX guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2008)

The master strikes again!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 12, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! Many, many thanks my friend!


*Stunned*


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2008)

Another great one, Wojtek, nice font.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah, I love the Bf-110. It's just one of those planes that has "the look", at least in my opinion.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2008)

Maximowitz said:


> Absolutely amazing! Many, many thanks my friend!
> 
> 
> *Stunned*



You'r welcome. Which one of them would you like to set as your siggy or you will do this yourself ?



THX to all


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice Wurger!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2008)

Wojtek, you rock!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2008)

but thank you very much.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

Very cool mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2008)

That one will be an hard act to follow O' Siggy Master...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2008)

True...


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 12, 2008)

.... and here it is! Superb work and much appreciated!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking reallly very nice..But I thought the second one with the 3D button effect could look a little bit better.Anyway..cool.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 12, 2008)

How do you choose when both are perfect?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2008)

You hit me... Of course you can change them frequently.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 13, 2008)

Or you can ask Njaco to make it a changing GIF


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2008)

But it wouldn't be the same...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2008)

hey, what?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh Jan what a short answer....

It recals me my one when I was asked by my English teacher what I was doing at a weekend ( during my English courses we had weekends off),Unfortunately my workmate who attended the course as well had his Birhtday the previous day and some of us had a big hangover.
Initially I replied "nothing" but she was still curious of that so I said "nothing special" and she understood because I wasn't asked that day anymore.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2009)

And here the Christmas variant....


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got balls! Xmas balls! And a tree!

A very festive Zerstorer, keeping Santa safe on his bombing mission, I mean Christmas delivery duties... 

Thank you very much Wojtek! Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking pretty sharp, but then again it does have an Me 110 in it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2009)

Gotta put Santa in the cockpit as rear gunner!


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 27, 2009)

He's getting the Lichtenstein AI ready...... Santa raus!


----------



## imalko (Nov 27, 2009)

Great looking siggy Paul. I like it and especially like the fact it's the same siggy but with Christmas motives incorporated. Wojtek have done a marvelous job. Everything fits perfectly.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

As requested...something with Nacht Jager...


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 19, 2010)

Whooo! I'm the king of the night time world!

Many, many thanks for the new siggy - the Sigmeister trikes again!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2010)

Holy crap, That's fricken awesome!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

...trikes...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2010)

I love it! Nice job!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

Now thats a siggy!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

How bl**dy amazing is that one!!!!???? Stunning work!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you Hugh.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 19, 2010)

Wurger said:


> ...trikes...



Er... that was obviously meant to be "strikes."

The artwork was so amazing I forgot the "s."


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice job Wurger.  


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2010)

THX WC...


Updated in memory of Paul.


----------

